# *URGENT* Display not coming...help



## rhitwick (Nov 27, 2009)

Guys, my PC is not showing display since morning.

>Procy and GFX card fans are working.
>Changed RAM slots (no result)
>RESET CMOS (no result)

Config:-
Q6600
Abit IX38Quad GT
4GB Gskill
eVGA 8800GT
AOC 917VW
CoolerMaster 600W SMPS

Help plz, I don't even have an onboard display....
Plz, guys, do something


----------



## asingh (Nov 27, 2009)

Okay....

1. Pull out the GPU.
2. Blow a few times hard, into the PCI.Ex16 slot to remove all dust.
3. Reseat it.
4. Pull out all PSU connectors and put them back -- firmly and tight.


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

*rhitwick* do this before you go to konkan man!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, I'm grounded......
My PC is dead and I'm clueless......

Its just not working...I think my GFX card is gone...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

*points towards the psu*
You will have to get a better psu and see if the system boots. If the system boots, you need to run certain stress testing software to check if all the hardware is stable on stock. If a hardware is instable, assuming its not visibly damaged, give it for RMA. Do note that certain problem do remain dormant and undetected even after stress testing. It is therefore a healthy practice to get a good psu first.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> *points towards the psu*


If its PSU, then what are the signs of it?
Exact signs plz, I'm too tired to decipher codes...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

^^ Read up.


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2009)

^^..Seems so.

But the OP can try his GPU in another system. To isolate the problem.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

^^ Possibility exists the system would be damaged, or not. Maybe the hardware isnt damaged, just not starting because its not getting enough power, pretty obvious since the ratings on the unit is over exaggerated and the operational temps are overlooked. 

If this is the case, rhitwick should consider himself lucky, if not, then he need to keep his fingers crossed that its the problem of the card alone. G skills take 7 business days for usual RMA, not sure about evga. Abit doesn't exist anymore so distributors will repair it just for the sake of getting it working again.

My point is, if the OP forces the system to boot with this psu, he might end up damaging further.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> ^^ Read up.


My bad, when I quoted, it was showing only that line...


The Sorcerer said:


> *points towards the psu*
> You will have to get a better psu and see if the system boots. If the system boots, you need to run certain stress testing software to check if all the hardware is stable on stock. If a hardware is instable, assuming its not visibly damaged, give it for RMA. Do note that certain problem do remain dormant and undetected even after stress testing. It is therefore a healthy practice to get a good psu first.



I think my system boots (or starts)...
Procy fan spins 
HDD vibrates (means its spinning)

Tell me one thing, if my PSU is gone, would it power up my system?
Because, when I press the power button on my cabinet, all MOBO lights come to life, BIOS POST code is displayed, all fans spin...

Only the fcuking monitor doesn't get display. 
It stays as black


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> ^^ Possibility exists the system would be damaged, or not. Maybe the hardware isnt damaged, just not starting because its not getting enough power, pretty obvious since the ratings on the unit is over exaggerated and the operational temps are overlooked.
> 
> If this is the case, rhitwick should consider himself lucky, if not, then he need to keep his fingers crossed that its the problem of the card alone. G skills take 7 business days for usual RMA, not sure about evga. Abit doesn't exist anymore so distributors will repair it just for the sake of getting it working again.
> 
> My point is, if the OP forces the system to boot with this psu, he might end up damaging further.




Gosh...! Is the *CoolerMaster 600W SMPS* really that bad. How much can it pump out, and be at safe levels...?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> My point is, if the OP forces the system to boot with this psu, he might end up damaging further.



This is frightening...:eeksign:


----------



## Krow (Dec 1, 2009)

In my friend's system, the same happened. It was a RAM problem with him. The display used to show Check Signal Cable or Analog/Digital ??? . We got the RAM replaced and the thing booted just fine.


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> My bad, when I quoted, it was showing only that line...
> 
> 
> I think my system boots (or starts)...
> ...



Then I guess, try your system on another monitor, and eliminate the possibility of a bad monitor.

Then progress to PSU check, the GPU, RAM. Last could be motherboard.


----------



## Krow (Dec 1, 2009)

*rhitwick* You could ask Anorion for help. He may not be free, but you can always visit his place, as and when he is free.


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2009)

^^ Krow, update your signature for christ's sake...! High time..!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Tell me one thing, if my PSU is gone, would it power up my system?


Yeah. If a hard drive's pcb board is damaged the system will boot for a second and shut down asap- unless you unplug the sata/ide cables and the hdd connector. Depending on the damage on the rams, it would boot till it hits a certain load and gives BSOD or not boot the system at all. If nothing is getting displayed on the screen that mean graphic card can be damaged.
 You can try connecting the pc to your screen if you want to and see if that helps to rule out the possibility. I strongly go against using another graphic card however.


> Gosh...! Is the *CoolerMaster 600W SMPS* really that bad. How much can it pump out, and be at safe levels...?


The word is "obsolete". Here's CM extreme series:
CM series 500w is a quality degraded version of seventeam 500w. CM extreme 600w and cm extreme 500w are technically the same. Extreme series come with passive pfc and with no pfc- PCAR and PCAP. the passive pfc version comes with 2 types of heatsinks- copper and aluminium. Unfortunatly aluminium had problems and damaged the system and quietly introduced the copper version. But you get the aluminium ones are sold a lot over here. Long story made short- cm gets rid of their stuff in countries like India because majority of the buyers are either completly ignorant, fanboys or sadly don't get access to relevant information, mainly because completely ignorant people suggest based on fanboyism and limited experience.
This is coolermaster- when something gets sold a lot, they decrease the quality of the product. Don't be suprised, older cm 690 with front grills don't rust, but the newer ones, depending on the area, the front punched out tinsheet grill will rust due to moist. Word of advice to cm 690 users, dont wipe the front bezels with moist cloth or (as some people say it) "slightly" wet cloth.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2009)

Krow said:


> *rhitwick* You could ask Anorion for help. He may not be free, but you can always visit his place, as and when he is free.


I already did, and he visited me yesterday.
He's a gr8 guy, came directly from office. 
Really appreciate his help...


asigh said:


> ^^ Krow, update your signature for christ's sake...! High time..!


Why???


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Yeah. If a hard drive's pcb board is damaged the system will boot for a second and shut down asap- unless you unplug the sata/ide cables and the hdd connector. Depending on the damage on the rams, it would boot till it hits a certain load and gives BSOD or not boot the system at all. If nothing is getting displayed on the screen that mean graphic card can be damaged.
> You can try connecting the pc to your screen if you want to and see if that helps to rule out the possibility. I strongly go against using another graphic card however.
> 
> The word is "obsolete". Here's CM extreme series:
> ...



Yea, seems like the POST is failing. Some damaged part. 

I wipe my CM690 cabinet like that...groaaaaaaaaan...!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rhitwick said:


> Why???



So we all know, who has what.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2009)

@Sorcy, dude, I don't know where do u stay, but if u were near by, I would have landed ur home with my cabby...

Hmm, so u say, it might be PSU...
I was planning to try another GFX card today, may be another RAM too...

Now I think I should just send PSU to shop...to test...or should I try a diff PSU at home then decide?
(ab, spare PSU kaha se milega???    )


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

I live in bandra west. Never been to Thane . Just been to a stop after nerul to pickup my lian li case.
Its best if the shop keeps get the psu checked. But I don't know if they really check. Their defination of checking is usually plugging in and see if it boots or checking with voltage checker. Just how many people test the system to be 100% stable by using stress testing softwares and using oscilloscopes to check the ripple on the psu unit?
Nevertheless, this is a good option you have.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 1, 2009)

Initially did it shutdown by itself some few days ago when this happened ?

If that's the case then it must be PSU.

Else its the RAM


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2009)

Anubis said:


> *Initially did it shutdown by itself some few days ago when this happened ?*
> 
> If that's the case then it must be PSU.
> 
> Else its the RAM


Nope, it never did.

Eventually, there was never an abrupt restart, BSOD, shut-down, freeze-up...

This is the first time it refused to boot and since then its not booting......


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2009)

if u get a beep sound when booting then RAM is fine...
Proccy is fine
BIOS is fine.....
HDD id fine....

Have u checked the HDD is detected or not go to BIOS & check r all components detected..

Check with other PSU...but i doubt coz PSU fan is spinning ryt...


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> if u get a beep sound when booting then RAM is fine...
> Proccy is fine
> BIOS is fine.....
> HDD id fine....
> ...


No beeps......no beeps, strange, but no beeps. Never ever it beeped.

Can't go to BIOS, as display is not showing.
And, ya PSU fan is spinning.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> if u get a beep sound when booting then RAM is fine.


Not entirely true. If it beeps, it just means that the ram is stable enough to boot from POST. Being stable for booting is one thing, but being stable for using the system without any worries is just another ball game and can be only be proven stable when a memtest 86+ tests are conducted for 6 hours flat atleast.


KaranTh85 said:


> Check with other PSU...but i doubt coz PSU fan is spinning ryt...


No it doesn't work that way mate. Just because a psu fan is running properly, doesn't mean the psu is. The fan on the psu is connected on the 3 pin connector on the psu's pcb board- not via molex connector.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2009)

^ if a we get a beep then it means RAM is detected & proceed 2 next phase....
but he didnt get ne beeps...

Hey rithwick when u switch on u say 'beep' 

only option left is check with other PSU


----------



## sagsall4u (Dec 4, 2009)

hey guys.. i just bought a  sapphire 4850 512mb version and a coolermaster extreme 500 (the one that comes 4 arnd 2.8k). Now i installed the psu, card, installed windows 7 (32 bit) formatted my hard-drives... i did not connect my display to the gpu till then.It worked on on-board graphics. But now when i go to install the ati software, it does not detect my gpu. nor does the add new hardware wizard. what am i doing wrong?
(btw sorry for butting in rhit wick)


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2009)

Is the VGA disabled from the BIOS. Which motherboard you have..?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 4, 2009)

sagsall4u said:


> hey guys.. i just bought a  sapphire 4850 512mb version and a coolermaster extreme 500 (the one that comes 4 arnd 2.8k). Now i installed the psu, card, installed windows 7 (32 bit) formatted my hard-drives... i did not connect my display to the gpu till then.It worked on on-board graphics. But now when i go to install the ati software, it does not detect my gpu. nor does the add new hardware wizard. what am i doing wrong?
> (btw sorry for butting in rhit wick)



Have u provided to the card?
It would require external power....
Check...


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

^Tera problem solve hua ki nahi?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 4, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^Tera problem solve hua ki nahi?


No...
My PC is dead and me too dying.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> No...
> My PC is dead and me too dying.


No man, please don't die. We need you for our next photography meet. You are our manual mode expert.  Get your graphics card, RAM and PSU checked man.


----------



## sagsall4u (Dec 4, 2009)

i have given it power yaar.. the gpu fan is spinning. and my mobo is intel DG33FB what do i have to change in the bios?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Have u provided to the card?
> It would require external power....
> Check...



hey....is this your thread for solutions or his....8)


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

^Rhitwick started this thread! The other guy hijacked it.


----------



## sagsall4u (Dec 5, 2009)

i merely borrowed it guys..anyways i'm re-installing the card again..mayb that will help


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2009)

@Krow: How come this twitter icon is coming on ur avatar @post#31 but not in post#33


----------



## sagsall4u (Dec 5, 2009)

@asigh ..Ty 4 ur suggestion... i hadn't changed the vga option ... now its working fine.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 5, 2009)

Its seriously amazing what you guys (regular advisors) are helping around despite any mod help and people who are hijacking other's threads.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

Isn't that a compliment?


----------



## sagsall4u (Dec 5, 2009)

i don't understand what the fuss is about. i did not hijack anything. Isin't it stupid to create a new thread for every problem. anyways my problem was similar to his, thats why i posted my query here. He doesn't have a problem.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

No one is taunting you dude.  No need to take offense.


----------



## asingh (Dec 5, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Its seriously amazing what you guys (regular advisors) are helping around despite any mod help and people who are hijacking other's threads.



I guess mild hijack is permitted here....!


----------



## sagsall4u (Dec 5, 2009)

ya ya...well i'm just happy my card is working


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 6, 2009)

Krow said:


> Isn't that a compliment?


That is. Digit should be empathetic for the fact that not all of the good advisors haven't moved to better forums (well, the idiotic troll posters and lamers did but that's a good thing), and I am sure everyone knows other good forums .
The way I see it, you guys should get together (yeah, all regulars) and one of them should email digit saying that you guys will have to force to abandon the forums and migrate to other ones since there is no admin or mod to take care of this forums. Ask for a cleanup and an active moderation throughout the forum. They will most probably acknowledge, depending on how many people put a forum wide strike. Digit won't risk upsetting the people visiting here regularly since that's how ads get noticed around here.
But like I said, complete team effort.

No ****, this does help. You guys just have to plan out, that is if you want to shock this forum back to life.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok guys, I've no problem with dat hijack. At least some is getting help from it.

I went to Lamington road today. PrimeABGB tested it and found my MOBO is culprit.
It had to be replaced (ABiT).

May be next week I'll get new one.


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> That is. Digit should be empathetic for the fact that not all of the good advisors haven't moved to better forums (well, the idiotic troll posters and lamers did but that's a good thing), and I am sure everyone knows other good forums .
> The way I see it, you guys should get together (yeah, all regulars) and one of them should email digit saying that you guys will have to force to abandon the forums and migrate to other ones since there is no admin or mod to take care of this forums. Ask for a cleanup and an active moderation throughout the forum. They will most probably acknowledge, depending on how many people put a forum wide strike. Digit won't risk upsetting the people visiting here regularly since that's how ads get noticed around here.
> But like I said, complete team effort.
> 
> No ****, this does help. You guys just have to plan out, that is if you want to shock this forum back to life.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm not sure if a blackout will help. That has already been done and this forum has come down from having like 500 active members to only about 20 or so. If that mattered to anyone, then things would have been different. I myself was thinking of an email to Raaabo. In a week or so, it will be ready and I'll ask others to send it too. What I was going to ask for was:

No ads once you log in. (Majority of people here are unregistered ones. 20 online vs 100 offline)
A less bandwidth hogging forum theme.
Active moderation.  (although I appreciate whatever work is being done by the few active mods a lot).

I dunno how much this will help, but let's make a try first. For anyone who wants to mail feedback, make sure you do it to :

```
editor@thinkdigit.com
```
Make sure you send in a weekly mail. The way I understand things, there is a big gap between the admins and the coders for the forum. The coding and the theme has been outsourced to some company and that job is supervised by some person who is not a forum member.



rhitwick said:


> Ok guys, I've no problem with dat hijack. At least some is getting help from it.
> 
> I went to Lamington road today. PrimeABGB tested it and found my MOBO is culprit.
> It had to be replaced (ABiT).
> ...


Hoping for the best. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## asingh (Dec 6, 2009)

^^ 
Throwing out a few questions I always had about this place:

1. How many active members we have here. (Active = 3-5 posts per week).

2. Admin..is there any admin....? What do they do.


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2009)

Active members are about 30-40 maximum. Most of them post in Chit Chat or Gamerz sections only. So that leaves us with about 15 or so.

Admin : Anorion is the only admin I have seen posting regularly in the forum. The others, I have not. Even Raaabo I haven't seen. I think it was Anorion who added the extra smileys. All admins are Digit employees. The coding of the forum is not entirely in their hands either.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I went to Lamington road today. *PrimeABGB *tested it and found my MOBO is culprit.
> It had to be replaced (ABiT).
> 
> May be next week I'll get new one.



hey have bought ur PC from dat shop...i also want to upgrade....so can u tell is primeabgb is the best shop with best deal....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> A
> Admin : Anorion is the only admin I have seen posting regularly in the forum.



I think Pathik & MetalHeadGautam r also  admins....


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

^All greens are Moderators. For complete list, check here. All admins/mods are listed.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showgroups.php


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok guys, got my MOBO at last....
took three weeks and close to one call everyday (mera MOBO aya kaya?) to shop...

Thanx everyone and specially Anorion who somehow managed to visit me even at night.

Now, wish me luck with this replaced one....


Oh, as always, there has to be some issue, so I've got an issue wid the new board...
check here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1195829#post1195829


----------

